# Smok GPriv - My V2



## TechnoSnakeMan (29/3/17)

So the OCD in me would simply not allow me to keep looking at the progressively deteriorating black paint job on my G-priv any longer.

I decided to take the plunge and attempt to silver it. I did not go the sandpaper route as I do not think the dust getting into the mod etc was a great idea. Also the bezel on the screen appears to be plastic and I believed it would in most probability get scratched in the process which would also be an eye sore, ultimately defeating the purpose. Despite not having a buffer pad I opted to paint strip, hand polish and buff to a shine.

The most difficult part was de-soldering the ground/negative wire of the 510 connector as it refused to come off. I eventually snipped it very close and re-soldered afterward. The battery contacts also required de-soldering. In total 3 wires has to be removed in order for the mod to be fully disassembled. The only *"Oh $%^#*#"* moment I had was when I accidentally burned off the battery removal strap with the soldering iron. I ended up using some lace I found among the wife's clothes (Don't ask. LOL)

I also learned that the fire bar is actually also zinc alloy and not plastic despite the fact that under the red paint it is white. Why SMOK would use primer (which didn't help keep the paint on anyway) on the fire bar and not the rest of the mod is also beyond me. Nonetheless I decided to not silver the firebar and instead wrapped it neatly in clear laminex.

However, I was pleasantly surprised that the internal aspect of the mod is very solid and well put together.

All in all it was well worth the few hours spent to bring on the bling, cool my eyes from SMOK's insufferable paint job and for me to focus on something else other than the things that bring on stress!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 12


----------



## Chris du Toit (29/3/17)

Geez  excellent work on the polishing job bud!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Amir (29/3/17)

Nicely done mate

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Yagya (29/3/17)

that looks amazing..
well done..
now you have the only limited edition

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## shabbar (29/3/17)

TechnoSnakeMan said:


> So the OCD in me would simply not allow me to keep looking at the progressively deteriorating black paint job on my G-priv any longer.
> 
> I decided to take the plunge and attempt to silver it. I did not go the sandpaper route as I do not think the dust getting into the mod etc was a great idea. Also the bezel on the screen appears to be plastic and I believed it would in most probability get scratched in the process which would also be an eye sore, ultimately defeating the purpose. Despite not having a buffer pad I opted to paint strip, hand polish and buff to a shine.
> 
> ...





wow!!! a doilie !!!! dont know when last i saw one

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## TechnoSnakeMan (29/3/17)

shabbar said:


> wow!!! a doilie !!!! dont know when last i saw one



Hahaha. I knew someone would comment on that. Just didn't expect it so soon. LOL

In my defense I just bought the table (from the doilie days it appears) and it was thrown in for free. I hate it with a passion as it hurts my elbows but the wife wont allow me to remove it unless I replace it with something else.


----------



## Gersh (29/3/17)

Hahaha must admit it was my the 1st thing I noticed as well 

GPriv looks Good! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TechnoSnakeMan (29/3/17)

Gersh said:


> Hahaha must admit it was my the 1st thing I noticed as well
> 
> GPriv looks Good!
> 
> ...



I am never going to hear the end of this am I. LOL

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## shabbar (29/3/17)

Technodoilieman

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Silver (29/3/17)

Very nice looking mod

And nice doilie Technodoilieman


----------



## TechnoSnakeMan (29/3/17)

I am so doomed.

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Silver (29/3/17)

Dont worry @TechnoSnakeMan 
We mean it with affection!

By the way, where did you get your forum name from?
Very unusual


----------



## TechnoSnakeMan (29/3/17)

Silver said:


> Dont worry @TechnoSnakeMan
> We mean it with affection!
> 
> By the way, where did you get your forum name from?
> Very unusual


Lol. Thats comforting. 

Long story short I work in the IT industry and I am also an avid snake enthusiast doing rescues, shows, etc which earned me the obvious part of the title. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver (29/3/17)

TechnoSnakeMan said:


> Lol. Thats comforting.
> 
> Long story short I work in the IT industry and I am also an avid snake enthusiast doing rescues, shows, etc which earned me the obvious part of the title.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk



Oh my
What is it with this forum and all the snakes?
I dont like snakes but admire those who work with them. 
Snakes give me the heebee jeebees. Lol

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## TechnoSnakeMan (29/3/17)

Silver said:


> Oh my
> What is it with this forum and all the snakes?
> I dont like snakes but admire those who work with them.
> Snakes give me the heebee jeebees. Lol


Its all in the mind. The fear of snakes is irrational in my opinion and not an instinctive one as most believe. Once you learn about and observe them you realise that they are actually very timid and shy animals. 

I have caught many a wild snake that has never had human contact yet didn't even hiss at me let alone attempt to bite. 

The more afraid they are the more likely they are to bite in defence. Only approximately 6 percent of South African snakes are actually venomous anyway and deaths from envenomations are very rare. In comparison dogs kill many more people annually than snakes.

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Silver (29/3/17)

TechnoSnakeMan said:


> Its all in the mind. The fear of snakes is irrational in my opinion and not an instinctive one as most believe. Once you learn about and observe them you realise that they are actually very timid and shy animals.
> 
> I have caught many a wild snake that has never had human contact yet didn't even hiss at me let alone attempt to bite.
> 
> ...



Thanks @TechnoSnakeMan 
I hear you and i do know in my head that you are right

If I see a snake i am going to call you!


----------



## TechnoSnakeMan (29/3/17)

Silver said:


> Thanks @TechnoSnakeMan
> I hear you and i do know in my head that you are right
> 
> If I see a snake i am going to call you!


Anytime! 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (29/3/17)

Nice work on the G Priv brother.
Mod looks amazing.

As for the snakes, ive never owned one but they dont freak me out that much, show me a big as$ spider and im out the door....

Reactions: Like 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## TechnoSnakeMan (29/3/17)

Clouds4Days said:


> Nice work on the G Priv brother.
> Mod looks amazing.
> 
> As for the snakes, ive never owned one but they dont freak me out that much, show me a big as$ spider and im out the door....


Thanx @Clouds4Days.

I have an adult mexican red tarantula that I have had since a sling. Far from tame though and thats my fault because of not handling at all let alone enough. When I try all I see is raised front legs
and fairly sized fangs  

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Clouds4Days (29/3/17)

TechnoSnakeMan said:


> Thanx @Clouds4Days.
> 
> I have an adult mexican red tarantula that I have had since a sling. Far from tame though and thats my fault because of not handling at all let alone enough. When I try all I see is raised front legs
> and fairly sized fangs
> ...



I have no idea what it looks like but if its red and a tarantula and from mexico then it must pack a punch in those fangs.

Please share pics, although im afraid the things intrigue me.


----------



## r0ckf1re (29/3/17)

Does it show fingerprints easily? 

Sent from the Edge


----------



## blujeenz (29/3/17)

r0ckf1re said:


> Does it show fingerprints easily?
> 
> Sent from the Edge


The red mexican tarantula?
Probably not, but I'm not brave enough to try.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## TechnoSnakeMan (30/3/17)

Clouds4Days said:


> I have no idea what it looks like but if its red and a tarantula and from mexico then it must pack a punch in those fangs.
> 
> Please share pics, although im afraid the things intrigue me.



Quite contrary most large tarantula's have venom that is mild and actually comparable to bee venom. Of course if you are allergic then anaphylaxis is a concern.

An old picture, has grown considerably since then:


----------



## TechnoSnakeMan (30/3/17)

r0ckf1re said:


> Does it show fingerprints easily?
> 
> Sent from the Edge


Not too easily unless it goes un-wiped for a while.


----------



## Amir (30/3/17)

TechnoSnakeMan said:


> Quite contrary most large tarantula's have venom that is mild and actually comparable to bee venom. Of course if you are allergic then anaphylaxis is a concern.
> 
> An old picture, has grown considerably since then:



Holy smokes... How do you sleep at night knowing that beast is in your house? I'm sooo not a creepy crawly man... Snakes, spiders.... They scare the crap out of me!! I'm even allergic to bees


----------



## TechnoSnakeMan (30/3/17)

Amir said:


> Holy smokes... How do you sleep at night knowing that beast is in your house? I'm sooo not a creepy crawly man... Snakes, spiders.... They scare the crap out of me!! I'm even allergic to bees



Doesn't bother me at all. At one stage had a few hundred snakes (including babies) at home but had to downsize drastically due to space and time constraints. Now I have about a dozen in the garage and that's that. Too much going on for a large collection.

For me its cockroaches that freak me out especially when they fly. I have slowly gotten over it to an extent as I feed the tarantula roaches but not our local creepy house variety.


----------



## Amir (30/3/17)

TechnoSnakeMan said:


> Doesn't bother me at all. At one stage had a few hundred snakes (including babies) at home but had to downsize drastically due to space and time constraints. Now I have about a dozen in the garage and that's that. Too much going on for a large collection.
> 
> For me its cockroaches that freak me out especially when they fly. I have slowly gotten over it to an extent as I feed the tarantula roaches but not our local creepy house variety.



Its amazing how fear manifests itself in the mind... I wouldn't go near your garage but I've been skydiving, bungee jumping, parasailing, hang gliding, kite surfing, cage diving, snowboarding... You name it, I've done it!! But I've never held or even touched a snake!! I don't even own a snakeskin belt or pair of shoes

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## TechnoSnakeMan (30/3/17)

Amir said:


> Its amazing how fear manifests itself in the mind... I wouldn't go near your garage but I've been skydiving, bungee jumping, parasailing, hang gliding, kite surfing, cage diving, snowboarding... You name it, I've done it!! But I've never held or even touched a snake!! I don't even own a snakeskin belt or pair of shoes



It certainly is. Wow man. You seem to be an adrenaline junkie much like myself. If only these exhilarating past times weren't so costly huh. 

If you ever in Durban hit me up and we will try get you over that fear. I have done it for a few people especially at shows.

Lol. This thread ended off shooting in a very different direction.


----------



## Amir (30/3/17)

TechnoSnakeMan said:


> It certainly is. Wow man. You seem to be an adrenaline junkie much like myself. If only these exhilarating past times weren't so costly huh.
> 
> If you ever in Durban hit me up and we will try get you over that fear. I have done it for a few people especially at shows.
> 
> Lol. This thread ended off shooting in a very different direction.




Not only costly... It's almost always over sooo fast!! 

I will most definitely think about taking you up on that offer... But then again, knowing you have that many snakes and El Tarantula Alejandro lurking, I might just avoid Durban all together

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Scissorhands (24/4/17)

Nice polish job.

Glad to see some tarantula love, beautiful red knee!

Here's my girl


Unfortunately no scale but 19cm toe to toe

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TechnoSnakeMan (26/4/17)

Scissorhands said:


> Nice polish job.
> 
> Glad to see some tarantula love, beautiful red knee!
> 
> ...


She is stunning and hopefully tame especially at 19cm.

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------

